
Ask HN: Is There Neural Network as a Service? - michaeloblak
Hi,<p>Is there anything like Neural Network as a Service? Creating NN using an API, POSTing training dataset, and then GETing value for some test data?
======
mindcrime
Yes, we're building a ML as a Service platform right now, that will include
the ability to do exactly that. We're not ready to launch yet, but if anyone
is interested, drop me a note and I'll keep you informed. Or you can sign up
for our mailing list on the site:

[https://neuralobjects.com](https://neuralobjects.com)

Edit: just to expand on this... when we're all done, you'll be able to use
NN's, as well as a lot more. And we'll have both pre "canned" algorithms you
can use "out of the box" as well as the ability to define your own algorithms
based on a variety of different platforms. We're also looking at expanding the
service offerings to encompass a very broad swathe of what's available in
terms of technical & scientific computing. I'm hoping we can go into beta of
at least the basic functionality in another month or so.

------
minimaxir
It would not be cost effective for a NN-as-a-service using current GPU
technology.

~~~
michaeloblak
It's still so expensive?

I have no idea about the hardware costs, especially GPU. Could anyone, please,
provide some example costs for that? Like how much for XYZ GPU cluster per
hour and example thing that XYZ GPU cluster can perform in an hour.

Correct me, if I'm getting it wrong or such example is hard to provide.

~~~
minimaxir
Amazon charges $0.65/hr for a single GPU, 4x that for a 4x cluster.

Either a) you can only address one customer at a time, meaning it won't scale
or b) you charge a high price to make a profit, which will dissuade customers

------
AndorDrakon
Azure ML Studio is exactly what you're looking for. Exactly.

~~~
michaeloblak
It's from MS, yuck! I'm not the fan of their products.

------
moshiasri
i have the same question??? :)

